# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  A Marie, la Française

## marinI

Adieu les amis,
les amours,
les emmerdes,
Adieu les petites vagues,
de la petite, l'Île
adieu le bateau en bière,
adieu l'Homme de fer,
et son grand coeur d'enfer,
Adieu la France, l'Alsace
et ses leçons de morale,
fraternité...égalité...
et tous ces gens qui râlent,
Adieu ma petite Marie,
douce amie, chérie,
et que sous d'autres cieux l'en rencontrent
des frontiéres qui séparent,
que des gens aveugles,
qui à part soi même ne connaissent
que la différence, cet ésprit barbare,
qui, à part soi même, l'Amour,
l'Amitié, et le Partage,
qu'ils le laissent à nous,
cette nostalgie sauvage...

----------


## Mona

Oh mon Dieu c'est tres long temp que je ne parle pas francais.

----------


## Viki

Kush e ka shkruar kete? Je voulais savoir.

----------


## korçar

J'ai cru que c'était la chanson de Johnny Halliday : "Oh Marie si tu savais! Tout le mal que tu m'as fait!..." Mais non c'est pas ça. Et vu que c'est une poézi ou poème ou alors une chanson - c'est quoi en fait? - et qui plus est, parle de la patrie française, je vois donc mal un albanais l'écrire! Quoique...
Alors c'est de qui?

----------


## Mona

**********Le tresor************

Jadis, jadis vivait m'amie
Une princesse aux cheveux d'or,
En quel pays?Ne le sais mie.
Jadis, jadis vivait m'amie
La fee Yra, son ennemie, 
Qui changea la belle en tresor.
Jadis, jadis vivait m'amie
Une princesse aux cheveux d'or.

En une tresor cache sous terre
La fee, au temps bleu des lilas,
Changea la belle de naguere
En un tresor cache sous terre.
La belle pleurait solitaire;
Elle pleurait sans nul soulas
En un tresor cache sour terre: 
C'etait au temps bleu des lilas.
.................

----------


## Calvero

Salut tout le monde,

Qeka forum frankofilesh ketu. Keni të drejtë. S'ka si poezia franceze. Unë kam patur rastin të lexoj dhe poetë anglezë e amerikanë në origjinal po nuk krahasohen me më të mirët e poezisë franceze. 
Ja dhe një poezi tjetër. Ju ftoj të gjeni autorin. Eshtë shumë i njohur. I vetmi qe mund të krahasohet me të është Hugo. Megjithëse disa kritikë thonë që është më origjinal se Hugo. Po për mua Hugo ngelet prapë më i madhi se është shumë komplet, i thjeshtë dhe i kuptueshëm nga të gjithë dhe në të njejtën kohë plot ide filozofike, humaniste etj.     

Tout entière

Le Démon, dans ma chambre haute,
Ce matin est venu me voir,
Et, tâchant à me prendre en faute,
Me dit : " Je voudrais bien savoir,

Parmi toutes les belles choses
Dont est fait son enchantement,
Parmi les objets noirs ou roses
Qui composent son corps charmant,

Quel est le plus doux. " - O mon âme !
Tu répondis à l'Abhorré :
" Puisqu'en Elle tout est dictame,
Rien ne peut être préféré.

Lorsque tout me ravit, j'ignore
Si quelque chose me séduit.
Elle éblouit comme l'Aurore
Et console comme la Nuit ;

Et l'harmonie est trop exquise,
Qui gouverne tout son beau corps,
Pour que l'impuissante analyse
En note les nombreux accords.

O métamorphose mystique
De tous mes sens fondus en un !
Son haleine fait la musique,
Comme sa voix fait le parfum ! "

Përshëndetje
Calvero

----------


## marinI

Bonjour les francophones

j'ai passé trois belles années en Alsace, et comme vous le voyez, ça m'a laissé des souvenirs, que j'ai voulu partager avec mes compatriotes...

j'ai voulu le traduire en albanais, mais je n'ai pas pu, puisque ça n'avait pas de sens...

désormais, un albanais peut écrire en français...c'est pas aussi étonnant que ça

bonne inspiration

marinI

----------


## Calvero

Ja dhe një poezi nga mjeshtri i madh Hugo.
Bonne lecture

L'aube est moins claire

L'aube est moins claire, l'air moins chaud, le ciel moins pur ;
Le soir brumeux ternit les astres de l'azur.
Les longs jours sont passés ; les mois charmants finissent.
Hélas ! voici déjà les arbres qui jaunissent !

Comme le temps s'en va d'un pas précipité !
Il semble que nos yeux, qu'éblouissait l'été,
Ont à peine eu le temps de voir les feuilles vertes.
Pour qui vit comme moi les fenêtres ouvertes,

L'automne est triste avec sa bise et son brouillard,
Et l'été qui s'enfuit est un ami qui part.
Adieu, dit cette voix qui dans notre âme pleure,
Adieu, ciel bleu ! beau ciel qu'un souffle tiède effleure !

Voluptés du grand air, bruit d'ailes dans les bois,
Promenades, ravins pleins de lointaines voix,
Fleurs, bonheur innocent des âmes apaisées,
Adieu, rayonnements ! aubes ! chansons ! rosées !

Puis tout bas on ajoute : ô jours bénis et doux !
Hélas ! vous reviendrez ! me retrouverez-vous ?

Përshëndetje 
Calvero

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> Ja dhe një poezi nga mjeshtri i madh Hugo.
> Bonne lecture
> 
> L'aube est moins claire
> 
> L'aube est moins claire, l'air moins chaud, le ciel moins pur ;
> Le soir brumeux ternit les astres de l'azur.
> Les longs jours sont passés ; les mois charmants finissent.
> Hélas ! voici déjà les arbres qui jaunissent !
> ...



*Agimi është më i pazbardhur*

Agimi është më i pazbardhur, më i pangrohtë ajri, më i pakulluar qielli;
Mbrëmja e mjergullt maskon yjet e kaltërsisë.
Ditët e gjata kanë kaluar, më të pakëndshmet po mbarojnë.
Papritmas! ja pemët  tashmë që zverdhërojnë!

Si dhe koha që shkon në hap të nxituar!
Më duket që sytë tanë, verbuesit e verës
Veç patën kohë të shihnin gjethet e gjelbërta
Si ata që vërejtën sikur unë dritaret e hapura.

Vjeshta është e trishtë me mjergullën dhe erën e saj
Ndërsa vera arratisëse është mike që po shkon
Lamtumirë, thotë zëri që qan në shpirtin tonë.
Lamtumirë, qiell blu! i bukuri qiell që flladnë e vaktë ledhaton!

Ëndjeve të ajrit të pafund, përplasjeve të krahëve nëpër pyje
Shëtitjeve, përronjve të mbushur me zëra të largët
Luleve, lumturisë shpirtdlirë  të shpirtrave të qetësuar,
Lamtumirë, rrezëllimeve! agimeve! këngëve! vesave!

Pastaj papritmas shtojmë : oh ditë të bekuara dhe të ëmbla!
Medet! a do vini ! a do më gjeni ju ?



Victor Hugo 1802-1885
Recueil : Toute la lyre 
Përmbledhja : Gjithë lahutëza






Tek po endesha në forum, u ndala tek këto vargje të Hugoit dhe për të ndarë me ju kënaqësinë e leximit i shqipërova ashtu si mua më kumbuan në shpirt... Diku-diku nëpër vargje kam adaptuar kuptimin e jo thjesht përkthimin. Lexim të këndshëm dhe shumë përshëndetje. 

Elna.

----------


## Calvero

Tung Elna,

 E lexova dhe më pëlqeu përkthimi që i ke bërë poezisë së Hugoit. 
Eshtë shumë e vështirë të përkthesh një poezi sepse nqs do të respektosh origjinalin dhe do të ruash metrikën dhe rimën e autorit është pothuajse e pa mundur nga njëra gjuhë në tjetrën. 
Shumica e përkthyesve ndryshojnë vargjet duke u munduar që të ndryshojnë sa më pak kuptimin dhe ruajnë stilin e autorit. Edhe Fan Noli ynë që mbahet si përkthyesi më madh i Shekspirit e ndryshonte shpesh origjinalin. 
  Ja një shembull tipik i Nolit tek vargjet e famëshme të Hamletit kur Hamleti i drejtohet Ofelisë : 

Doubt thou the stars are fire             ---Dysho që yjet janë zjarr
Doubt that the sun doth move           ---Dysho që djelli nuk lëviz
Doubt truth to be a liar                      ---Dysho që e vërteta është gënjeshtër
But never doubt I love                      ---Por asnjëherë mos dysho që të dua

Përkthimi në frëngjisht psh është besnik i origjinalit :

Doutes que les astres soient des flammes 
Doute que le soleil se meuve
Doute de la vérité même
Mais jamais ne doute que je t'aime 

Ndërsa përkthimi i Nolit i largohet goxha origjinalit megjithatë tingëllon shumë bukur : 

Thuaj yjet s'jane zjarr
Thuaj dielli i shua 
Thuaj jeta është var 
Po mos thuaj që s'të dua.

Bakllavanë po t'a lë për në fund si thonë fjalës 

Charles Baudelaire - Enivrez-vous  

Il faut être toujours ivre. Tout est là: c'est l'unique question. 
Pour ne pas sentir l'horrible fardeau du Temps 
qui brise vos épaules et vous penche vers la terre, 
il faut vous enivrer sans trêve. 
Mais de quoi?
De vin, de poésie ou de vertu, à votre guise. 
Mais enivrez-vous. 
Et si quelquefois, sur les marches d'un palais, 
sur l'herbe verte d'un fossé, 
dans la solitude morne de votre chambre, 
vous vous réveillez, 
l'ivresse déjà diminuée ou disparue, 
demandez au vent, à la vague, à l'étoile, à l'oiseau, à l'horloge, 
à tout ce qui fuit, à tout ce qui gémit, 
à tout ce qui roule, à tout ce qui chante, à tout ce qui parle, 
demandez quelle heure il est; 
et le vent, la vague, l'étoile, l'oiseau, l'horloge, vous répondront: 
«Il est l'heure de s'enivrer! 
Pour n'être pas les esclaves martyrisés du Temps,
enivrez-vous; enivrez-vous sans cesse! 
De vin, de poésie ou de vertu, à votre guise!» 

Përshëndetje Calvero

----------


## Lioness

Il a mis le cafe 
Dans la tasse 
Il a mis le lait 
Dans la tasse de cafe 
Il a mis le sucre 
Dans le cafe au lait 
Avec la petite cuiller 
Il a tourne 
Il a bu le cafe au lait 
Et il a repose la tasse 
Sans me parler 
Il a allume 
Une cigarette 
Il a fait des ronds 
Avec la fumee 
Il a mis les cendres 
Dans le cendrier 
Sans me parler 
Sans me regarder 
Il s'est leve 
Il a mis 
Son chapeau sur sa tete 
Il a mis 
Son manteau de pluie 
Parce qu'il pleuvait 
Et il est parti 
Sous la pluie 
Sans une parole 
Et moi j'ai pris 
Ma tete dans ma main 
Et j'ai pleure.


J'adore Prevert surtout pour la simplicite de ses mots, et dans le meme temps, la complexite des idees exprimees, dans une maniere si comprehensible.

PS:  Salut, les francophones, ca fait beaucoup de temps que je n'ai rien ecrit en francais.  Cette theme est une tres bonne idee.  
Dans un monde anglophone, le francais est comme une melodie.....:)

----------


## Calvero

Tung Lioness
Preveri është shumë i bukur dhe njëkohësisht shumë popullor për faktin se siç thua dhe ti është i thjeshtë dhe i kuptueshëm nga të gjithë. Ndërsa kur lexon Bodlerin duhet të rish me fjalor në dorë për të gjetur kuptimin e fjalëve dhe të kuptosh simbolikën e vargjeve.  

Po të përshëndes me një poezi të Rimbaud që quhet Sensation : 

Par les soirs bleus d'été j'irai dans les sentiers, 
Picoté par les blés, fouler l'herbe menue : 
Rêveur, j'en sentirai la fraîcheur à mes pieds. 
Je laisserai le vent baigner ma tête nue. 

Je ne parlerai pas ; je ne penserai rien: 
Mais l'amour infini me montera dans l'âme,
Et j'irai loin, bien loin, comme un bohémien, 
Par la Nature, -heureux comme avec une femme. 

Calvero

----------


## Lioness

Le rêve pour les uns serait d'avoir des ailes,
De monter dans l'espace en poussant de grands cris,
De prendre entre leurs doigts les souples hirondelles,
Et de se perdre, au soir, dans les cieux assombris.

D'autres voudraient pouvoir écraser des poitrines
En refermant dessus leurs deux bras écartés ;
Et, sans ployer des reins, les prenant aux narines,
Arrêter d'un seul coup les chevaux emportés.

Moi ; ce que j'aimerais, c'est la beauté charnelle :
Je voudrais être beau comme les anciens dieux,
Et qu'il restât aux coeurs une flamme éternelle
Au lointain souvenir de mon corps radieux.

Je voudrais que pour moi nulle ne restât sage,
Choisir l'une aujourd'hui, prendre l'autre demain ;
Car j'aimerais cueillir l'amour sur mon passage,
Comme on cueille des fruits en étendant la main.

Ils ont, en y mordant, des saveurs différentes ;
Ces arômes divers nous les rendent plus doux.
J'aimerais promener mes caresses errantes
Des fronts en cheveux noirs aux fronts en cheveux roux.

J'adorerais surtout les rencontres des rues,
Ces ardeurs de la chair que déchaîne un regard,
Les conquêtes d'une heure aussitôt disparues,
Les baisers échangés au seul gré du hasard.

Je voudrais au matin voir s'éveiller la brune
Qui vous tient étranglé dans l'étau de ses bras ;
Et, le soir, écouter le mot que dit tout bas
La blonde dont le front s'argente au clair de lune.

Puis, sans un trouble au coeur, sans un regret mordant,
Partir d'un pied léger vers une autre chimère.
- Il faut dans ces fruits-là ne mettre que la dent :
On trouverait au fond une saveur amère.

Alors, si Prevert etait trop facile pour vous, voila Guy de Maupassant... :) 
Vous avez raison, quand meme, c'est vrais que Baudelaire est assez difficile de le dechiffrer, on peut dire la meme chose de Louis Aragon, de Maupassant, etc.  
J'attends avec plaisir des autres poesies.

----------


## Larsus

> J'ai cru que c'était la chanson de Johnny Halliday : "Oh Marie si tu savais! Tout le mal que tu m'as fait!..." Mais non c'est pas ça. Et vu que c'est une poézi ou poème ou alors une chanson - c'est quoi en fait? - et qui plus est, parle de la patrie française, je vois donc mal un albanais l'écrire! Quoique...
> Alors c'est de qui?


Avec plaisar....a bientot...

_Oh Marie si tu savais
Tout le mal que l'on me fait
Oh Marie si je pouvais
Dans tes bras nus
Me reposer

Evanouie mon innocence
Tu étais pour moi ma dernière chance
Peu à peu tu disparais
Malgré mes efforts désespérés

Et rien ne sera jamais plus pareil
J'ai vu plus d'horreurs que de merveilles
Les hommes sont devenus fous à lier
Je donnerais tout pour oublier

Oh Marie si tu savais
Tout le mal que l'on me fait
Oh Marie si je pouvais
Dans tes bras nus
Me reposer

Et je cours toute la journée
Sans savoir où je vais
Dans le bruit dans la fumée
Je vois des ombres s'entre-tuer

Demain ce sera le grand jour
Il faudra faire preuve de bravoure
Monter au front en première ligne
Oh Marie je t'en prie fais moi un signe

Allongé dans l'herbe je m'éveille
J'ai vu la mort dans son plus simple appareil
Elle m'a promis des vacances
Oui la mort m'a promis sa dernière danse

Oh Marie si tu savais
Tout le mal que l'on m'a fait
Oh Marie j'attendrai
Qu'au ciel tu viennes me retrouver

Oh Marie j'attendrai
Qu'au ciel tu viennes me retrouver 
_

----------


## Hyllien

La poésie de Guy de Maupassant est fascinante mais difficile à comprendre, j'aurais besoin d'un dictionnaire:
.....
*Et de se perdre, au soir, dans les cieux assombris.*
...
et le rêve continue....mais n'oubliez pas:

*Il faut dans ces fruits-là ne mettre que la dent :  
On trouverait au fond une saveur amère.*

_Dans un monde anglophone, le francais est comme une melodie... :)_
"lol" ...Comment est-il traduit au Français? "rdf" ? :D

----------


## Calvero

Tung të gjithëve,
E bukur poezia e Mopasanit. Kuptohet nuk ka stilin e Preverit megjithatë të dy janë shumë të mëdhenj. 
Kur do të flasësh për poezinë franceze e ke me të vërtetë vështirë të zgjedhësh. Nuk di nga t'ia fillosh më parë Chenier, Muset, Lamartine, Nerval, de vigny, Hugo apo Baudelaire, Rimbaud, Gautier, Verlaine, Apollinaire, Aragon, Prevert etc. Secili ka të preferuarin e tij dhe për më tepër ka aq shumë zgjedhje saqë nuk besoj se ngelet njeri i pakënaqur. 
Këtë radhë zgjodha vetëm dy strofat e fundit të një poezie të Bodlerit sepse poezia është e gjatë.
Këto dy strofa janë me të vërtetë madhështore, ngjethëse, tronditëse dhe përshkruajnë më së miri gjëndjen shpirtërore të autorit

Charles Baudelaire - Le voyage

O Mort, vieux capitaine, il est temps! levons l'ancre!
Ce pays nous ennuie, ô Mort! Appareillons!
Si le ciel et la mer sont noirs comme de l'encre,
Nos coeurs que tu connais sont remplis de rayons!

Verse-nous ton poison pour qu'il nous réconforte!
Nous voulons, tant ce feu nous brûle le cerveau,
Plonger au fond du gouffre, Enfer ou Ciel, qu'importe?
Au fond de l'Inconnu pour trouver du nouveau!

A bientôt Calvero

----------


## Lioness

SuiG
Alors tu es francophone?!  Ca me fait vraiment plaisir...... ;)  Je me sens toujours un peu seule dans ce mond anglophone, c'est pourqoui quelque fois je murmure la melodie francaiese...... mais une voix de plus est toujours meilleure...

A bientot.

----------


## Lioness

Rien n'est précaire comme vivre
Rien comme être n'est passager
C'est un peu fondre comme le givre
Et pour le vent être léger
J'arrive où je suis étranger

Un jour tu passes la frontière
D'où viens-tu mais où vas-tu donc
Demain qu'importe et qu'importe hier
Le coeur change avec le chardon
Tout est sans rime ni pardon

Passe ton doigt là sur ta tempe 
Touche l'enfance de tes yeux
Mieux vaut laisser basses les lampes
La nuit plus longtemps nous va mieux
C'est le grand jour qui se fait vieux

Les arbres sont beaux en automne
Mais l'enfant qu'est-il devenu
Je me regarde et je m'étonne
De ce voyageur inconnu
De son visage et ses pieds nus

Peu a peu tu te fais silence
Mais pas assez vite pourtant
Pour ne sentir ta dissemblance
Et sur le toi-même d'antan
Tomber la poussière du temps

C'est long vieillir au bout du compte
Le sable en fuit entre nos doigts
C'est comme une eau froide qui monte
C'est comme une honte qui croît
Un cuir à crier qu'on corroie

C'est long d'être un homme une chose
C'est long de renoncer à tout
Et sens-tu les métamorphoses
Qui se font au-dedans de nous
Lentement plier nos genoux

O mer amère ô mer profonde
Quelle est l'heure de tes marées
Combien faut-il d'années-secondes
A l'homme pour l'homme abjurer
Pourquoi pourquoi ces simagrées

Rien n'est précaire comme vivre
Rien comme être n'est passager
C'est un peu fondre comme le givre
Et pour le vent être léger
J'arrive où je suis étranger

----------


## Lioness

"ENFIN! seul! On n'entend plus que le roulement de quelques fiacres attardés et éreintés. Pendant quelques heures, nous posséderons le silence, sinon le repos. Enin! la tyrannie de la face humaine a disparu, et je ne souffrirai plus que par moi-même.

Enfin! il m'est donc permis de me délasser dans un bain de ténèbres! D'abord, un double tour à la serrure. Il me semble que ce tour de clef augmentera ma solitude et fortifiera les barricades qui me séparent actuellement du monde.

Horrible vie! Horrible ville! Récapitulons la journée: avoid vu plusieurs hommes de lettres, dont l'un m'a demandé si l'on pouvait aller en Russie par voie de terre (il prenait sans doute la Russie pour une île); avoir disputé généreusement contre le directeur d'une revue, qui à chaque objection répondait: « C'est ici le parti des honnêtes gens», ce qui implique que tous les autres journaux sont rédigés par des coquins; avoir salué une vingtaine de personnes, dont quinze me sont inconnues; avoir distribué des poignées de main dans la même proportion, et cela sans avoir pris la précaution d'acheter des gants; être monté pour tuer le temps, pendant une averse, chez une sauteuse qui m'a prié de lui dessiner un costume de VÉNUSTRE; avoir fait ma cour à un directeur de théatre, qui m'a dit en me congédiant: « Vous feriez peut-être bien de vous adresser à Z...; c'est le plus lourd, le plus sot et le plus célèbre de tous mes auteurs; avec lui vous pourriez peut-être aboutir à quelque chose. Voyez-le, et puis nous verrons»; m'être vanté (pourquoi?) de plusieurs vilaines actions que je n'ai jamais commises, et avoid lâchement nié quelques autres méfaits que j'ai accomplis avec joie, délit de fanfaronnade, crime de respect humain; avoir refusé à un ami un service facile, et donné une recommandation écrite à un parfait drôle; ouf! est-ce bien fini?

Mécontent de tous et mécontent de moi, je voudrais bien me racheter et m'enorgueillir un peu dans le silence et la solitude de la nuit. mes de ceux que j'ai aimés, âmes de ceux que j'ai chantés, fortifiez-moi, soutenez-moi, éloignez de moi le mensonge et les vapeurs corruptrices du monde; et vous, Seigneur mon Dieu! accordez-moi la grâce de produire quelques beaux vers qui me prouvent à moi-même que je ne suis pas le dernier des hommes, que je ne suis pas inférieur à ceux que je méprise!"

----------


## Lioness

Homme 
Tu as regardé la plus triste la plus morne de toutes les fleurs de la terre
Et comme aux autres fleurs tu lui as donné un nom
Tu l'as appelée Pensée.
Pensée
C'était comme on dit bien observé
Bien pensé
Et ces sales fleurs qui ne vivent ni ne se fanent jamais
Tu les as appelées immortelles...
C'était bien fait pour elles...
Mais le lilas tu l'as appelé lilas
Lilas c'était tout à fait ça
Lilas... Lilas...
Aux marguerites tu as donné un nom de femme
Ou bien aux femmes tu as donné un nom de fleur
C'est pareil.
L'essentiel c'était que ce soit joli
Que ça fasse plaisir...
Enfin tu as donné les noms simples à toutes les fleurs simples
Et la plus grande la plus belle
Celle qui pousse toute droite sur le fumier de la misère
Celle qui se dresse à côté des vieux ressorts rouillés
A côté des vieux chiens mouillés
A côte des vieux matelas éventrés
A côté des baraques de planches où vivent les sous-alimentés
Cette fleur tellement vivante
Toute jaune toute brillante
Celle que les savants appellent Hélianthe
Toi tu l'as appelée soleil
...Soleil...
Hélas! hélas! hélas et beaucoup de fois hélas!
Qui regarde le soleil hein?
Qui regarde le soleil?
Personne ne regarde plus le soleil
Les hommes sont devenus ce qu'ils sont devenus
Des hommes intelligents...
Une fleur cancéreuse tubéreuse et méticuleuse à leur boutonnière
Ils se promènent en regardant par terre
Et ils pensent au ciel
Ils pensent... Ils pensent... ils n'arrêtent pas de penser...
Ils ne peuvent plus aimer les véritables fleurs vivantes
Ils aiment les fleurs fanées les fleurs séchées
Les immortelles et les pensées
Et ils marchent dans la boue des souvenirs dans la boue des regrets
Ils se traînent
A grand-peine
Dans les marécages du passé
Et ils traînent... ils traînent leurs chaînes
Et ils traînent les pieds au pas cadencé...
Ils avancent à grand-peine
Enlisés dans leurs champs-élysées
Et ils chantent à tue-tête la chanson mortuaire
Oui ils chantent
A tue-tête
Mais tout ce qui est mort dans leur tête
Pour rien au monde ils ne voudraient l'enlever
Parce que
Dans leur tête
Pousse la fleur sacrée.  
La sale maigre petite fleur
La fleur malade
La fleur aigre
La fleur toujours fanée
La fleur personnelle...
...La pensée...
----------------------------------

Encore une fois, je ne pouvais pas resister Prevert, tandis que la premiere poesie etait un peu simple, celle-ici est plus riche des figures artistiques.  Cette poesie elle-meme est une metaphore superbe.

----------

